# How much feed?



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello,

I am afraid that our kids aren't getting enough protein for growth in their diet. They have plenty of good pasture to graze on all day long. I give them about a cup and and three quarters everyday of Nutrina All-breed feed. They don't look scrawny, but the wethers aren't quite as big as their father when he was nine months old (about 36" at the shoulder). They aren't seven months old yet though, so maybe I'm just worrying over nothing. I believe the All-breed is 14% crude protein.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

36"?? Was that a typo? 

Goats generally aren't 36" at the shoulder until they are at least 3 yrs old and then that is a LARGE goat. Most folks are happy if their goat hits 36" as an adult.


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

Rex said:


> 36"?? Was that a typo?
> 
> Goats generally aren't 36" at the shoulder until they are at least 3 yrs old and then that is a LARGE goat. Most folks are happy if their goat hits 36" as an adult.


You're right, he probably wasn't 36", I was just guessing. I appreciate the whole pointing out small mistakes and all but please, next time only post something relevant, such as how much feed I should be giving the kids. That is why I made this thread.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Not trying to embarass you, just trying to get an idea how big your kids are now. 36 inches was not a realistic expectation for a 9 month old kid so I was clarifying. If you search this site you'll find lots of good feeding programs already listed. 

In general, crude protien is not a good way to judge proper diet. You need to know the calcium and phosphorus ratios. Generally you want a 2:1 ratio between the two. The pasture is unknown and your feed supliment is probably high in Phosphorus. We generally feed alfalfa hay for the calcium portion of the diet for growing wethers even when they have pasture.


----------

